# Quotes



## 211RadOp (16 Sep 2011)

Is it just me, or is there a problem with the quotes today?  All I can see is who made the quote, but not what they said.

For example, this is what I am seeing:

Military Quote  
Quote #1136 of 1566:
<< Show Quote #1135          Show Quote #1137 >>


----------



## Edward Campbell (16 Sep 2011)

211RadOp said:
			
		

> Is it just me, or is there a problem with the quotes today?  All I can see is who made the quote, but not what they said.




 :+1:

And I just 'cleaned house' - history, cookies, etc - a few days ago.


----------



## darkskye (16 Sep 2011)

I am able to see the quotes. 

I am using Firefox 6.0.2 on my MacBook Pro.


----------



## Sythen (17 Sep 2011)

Quotes are still weird for me today... I can read them fine now, but their colour is just plain white.


----------



## Edward Campbell (17 Sep 2011)

Normal for me today:

_________________
Quote #234 of 1566:

As has happened so often in history, victory had bred a complacency and fostered an orthodoxy which led to defeat in the next war.
- Sir Basil H. Liddel-Hart (Strategy, 1954; discussing the French army between the World Wars)	


Viewed 5425 times.
________________


----------



## GnyHwy (17 Sep 2011)

Apples, oranges and bananas compliment each other very nicely, but you can not add them together. - GnyHwy


----------



## Mike Bobbitt (30 Sep 2011)

Sorry folks, I've been cleaning up the quotes script recently and of course, when I fix something, the first step is to break it.  Ugly colours aside, it should be working fine now.


----------



## rmc_wannabe (30 Sep 2011)

In the actual Quotes feature, I think the sequencing has thrown off the script. I was leafing through the quotes and get an error saying there is no quote with that number and tell me to go back to one.


----------



## Sythen (30 Sep 2011)

There's also no longer a "search quotes" option.. is this intended, or something that will be brought back?


----------



## Mike Bobbitt (13 Oct 2011)

Took me long enough, but the search feature is back. Sorry for the delay!


----------



## Journeyman (26 Nov 2011)

> Military Quote
> We must acknowledge once and for all that the purpose of diplomacy is to prolong a crisis.
> - Spock


 Seriously? That's a "military quote"?   :


----------



## medicineman (27 Nov 2011)

Journeyman said:
			
		

> Seriously? That's a "military quote"?   :



For the Legion of Frontier Treckies...

MM


----------



## Sythen (27 Nov 2011)

Mike Bobbitt said:
			
		

> Took me long enough, but the search feature is back. Sorry for the delay!



I may just be blind, but I don't see the search quotes function anywhere?


----------



## Mike Bobbitt (28 Nov 2011)

It's not very well placed, but the [ Search Quotes ] link is just below the previous/next links, in tiny text.



			
				Journeyman said:
			
		

> Seriously? That's a "military quote"?   :



I'm not a trekkie at all, but where do we draw the line? Do we disallow quotes from fiction like Starship Troopers? Full Metal Jacket? Platoon? What about 'historical fiction' such as A Bridge too Far or The Guns of Navarone?

And just because my google-fu is strong:

[quote author="Captain Picard, Star Trek: The Next Generation, "The Drumhead""]"With the first link, the chain is forged. The first speech censored, the first thought forbidden, the first freedom denied, chains us all irrevocably."[/quote]


----------



## Sythen (28 Nov 2011)

Mike Bobbitt said:
			
		

> It's not very well placed, but the [ Search Quotes ] link is just below the previous/next links, in tiny text.



This is what I see by the quotes..

Military Quote
They try to engage the world as much as they can and we will continue until they leave our land.
- Mohammed Saeed al-Sahhaf, The Iraqi Information Minister
Viewed 5320 times.
<< Show Quote #453
       	
Show Quote #455 >>
Military Word Of The Day

2Lt: Second Lieutenant
Today in Military History
November 27

1950: HUNGNAM, effective dates for battle honour begin (to 24 Dec 50)

[ Search Calendar ] [ Add an Entry ]

So I can search the calendar, but nothing else really.


----------



## Mike Bobbitt (28 Nov 2011)

True enough, on the main page those footer links were missing. They are there now.


----------



## Journeyman (28 Nov 2011)

Mike Bobbitt said:
			
		

> > Seriously? That's a "military quote"?   :
> 
> 
> I'm not a trekkie at all, but where do we draw the line?



:bowdown:


"I could agree with you, but then we'd both be wrong"
Sun Tsu...or some other guy, I'm sure.


----------



## GnyHwy (13 May 2013)

#1217
If I wanted your opinion Private, I'd give it to YOU!
- Sgt.Caudle, Lincoln and Welland Regiment, Feb 7 2005


I think this one is a bit older than that considering I probably used it in the 80s.  I think the first time I heard it was from a wrestling show.  Even better it's also in the movie G.I. Jane 1997.


----------



## Mike Bobbitt (13 May 2013)

Agreed. It's now attributed to "unknown".


----------

